# Automatic Feed Dispenser



## rcohen1982 (Dec 16, 2010)

There is a thread about automatic watering system for rabbits, which I have known about and plan to get. I was wondering if there was anything like that to portion out feed and for a certain amount of days. I am wondering because every year in May we go to Michigan for about 10 days. My mom is disabled and I don't have anyone I trust to take care of my rabbits for me. I am thinking about taking them all with me to Michigan (I have 11 and more litters on the way) and will be keeping them in carriers if I do. This seems a little harsh, not to mention a pain. So I was wondering if there was anything like that so that way I can go to Michigan care free. I can have my mom check on them about 3-4 times while gone. 

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 16, 2010)

I am not sure about an automatic rabbit feeder. I know they have those for fish. But i wanted to say rabbits in a carrier for 10 days is not a good idea. That is way too long for a rabbit to be stuck in a carrying cage. We go to two day shows and they are in a carrier maximum three days. And even then there are vices. Like biting the wire and scratching the cage. Have you tried google? Im sure even dog feeders would work if your cages are big enough?

Also there are metal feeders that you can fill. We have bigger ones on the does + baby cages and they last at least a day for 7 rabbits in a cage. These are the ones we use and buy

http://www.bunnyrabbit.com/price/feeders.htm


----------



## woahlookitsme (Dec 16, 2010)

I also found this
http://www.autopetfeeder.com/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=42&cat=Rabbit 
It looks exactly like the cat ones. But 120.00 bucks is expensive.
Heres amazon
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...rden&hvadid=3904410085&ref=pd_sl_51qkxaea5p_b


----------



## rcohen1982 (Dec 16, 2010)

*woahlookitsme wrote: *


> I am not sure about an automatic rabbit feeder. I know they have those for fish. But i wanted to say rabbits in a carrier for 10 days is not a good idea. That is way too long for a rabbit to be stuck in a carrying cage. We go to two day shows and they are in a carrier maximum three days. And even then there are vices. Like biting the wire and scratching the cage. Have you tried google? Im sure even dog feeders would work if your cages are big enough?
> 
> Also there are metal feeders that you can fill. We have bigger ones on the does + baby cages and they last at least a day for 7 rabbits in a cage. These are the ones we use and buy
> 
> http://www.bunnyrabbit.com/price/feeders.htm



It seems to be we are on the same page, as far as what I am looking for.  I just wish they were cheaper! I agree that them being in a carrier for 10 days is a bad idea. So I guess I will have to think things over and decide if my husband is going alone. 



Thanks

Rachel


----------



## SMALL S RABBITRY (Dec 17, 2010)

I would like the idea of feeling like my rabbits where being taken care of wile I was out of town......Toby


----------



## Skybunny11 (Dec 18, 2010)

I use to have automatic feeders and wateres. We filled up the feeders once a week and the water once every 3 weeks and they did fine.


----------

